# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  سؤالي ماذا اقول في سجدة الشكر .

## الذاكرة لله

-سؤالي ماذا اقول في سجدة الشكر 

انا احياناً اسجد سجدة الشكر لكن مادري ايش اقول في 

سجدة الشكر يعني احياناً اقول في السجده 

سبحان ربي الاعلى ثلاث مرات او اقول الحمدالله 

فأيش افضل شي اقوله 

واتمى تجاوبوني بسرعه لانه هذا الموضوع يهمني 
---------------------------------------
-----------------------------
---------------------

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين* 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*حياك الله اخونا* *الغالي سائل*


********


الجواب 


. 


*لم يرد في الأحاديث تخصيص سجود الشكر بدعاء معين ، ولذلك قال العلماء : يقول في سجود الشكر ما يقوله في سجود الصلاة من التسبيح والدعاء . فيقول :* *سبحان ربي الأعلى ، اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ سَجَدْتُ ، وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ ، وَلَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ ، سَجَدَ وَجْهِي لِلَّذِي خَلَقَهُ وَصَوَّرَهُ ، وَشَقَّ سَمْعَهُ وَبَصَرَهُ ، تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ* *. ثم يدعو بما أحب .*



*قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله :* *صفة سجود الشكر في أفعاله وأحكامه وشروطه كصفة سجود التلاوة اهـ المغني 2/372 . وقال في سجود التلاوة : ويقول في سجوده ما يقول في سجود الصلاة** .*



*وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :* *يكون سجود الشكر عن مصيبة اندفعت أو لنعمة تهيأت للإنسان وهو كالتلاوة خارج الصلاة ، فبعض العلماء يرى له الوضوء والتكبير ، وبعضهم يرى التكبيرة الأولى فقط ، ثم يخر ساجدا ويدعو بعد قوله سبحان ربي الأعلى . اهـ فتاوى منار الإسلام** .*


*والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .*



*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*
*الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد* 


*******

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحسن الله إليك أخيتي 
لكن لي اقتراح عند اختيار العنوان أن يكون أكثر وضوحا مثل: (سؤال وجواب)؛ حيث أن كلمة سؤال يُفهم منها أنك تريدين إجابة, وشكر لك نقلك القيم.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أصبتي أختي التوحيد
جزيتي خيرا غاليتي

----------

